# Nell! My Life.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This is my wife Nell as a cancer survivor. I am very glad to have her back to near her old self again. 
We thank all of those that have expressed concerns for her. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank God, Nice to hear her heath is progressing!

I would like the share this link for more pics of you & Nell


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

God bless and keep you both.

Don't let a day go by without telling her you love her.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

What Henry said


----------

